# I want aquarium like this! :o)



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

who else would like to own one like this? 

YouTube - Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona)!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

that is awesome.. so serine..... whale sharks and manta rays.. I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just a beautiful sight


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

It's too bad their whale sharks keep dying.

You can't flush a carcass like that down the toilet.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> It's too bad their whale sharks keep dying.
> 
> You can't flush a carcass like that down the toilet.


ooooh... thats actually sad... why would they keep bringing them in until they can maintain the species?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TCR said:


> ooooh... thats actually sad... why would they keep bringing them in until they can maintain the species?


remember the aqua petting zoo from a few months ago?

id love to be one of those guys in the scuba gear inside the tank


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> It's too bad their whale sharks keep dying.
> 
> You can't flush a carcass like that down the toilet.


Not without busting the wax seal!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not without busting the wax seal!


lol I was actually thinking that too


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

sharkfin soup supply i guess


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to take my sleeping bag and crash there.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

not only you want, everyone want it too!
wish our Van Aqu... like that one day!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> who else would like to own one like this?
> 
> YouTube - Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona)!


Can you imagine the waterchanges on that thing?? haha, one change would take you three months.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

The aquarium is a part of the Ocean Expo Commemorative National Government Park located in Motobu, Okinawa. The aquarium is made up of four floors, with tanks containing deep sea creatures, sharks, coral and tropical fish. The aquarium is set on 19,000 m² of land, with a total of 77 tanks containing 10,000 m³ of water. Water for the saltwater exhibits is pumped into the aquarium from a source 350m offshore, 24 hours a day.[4]
The main tank, called the Kuroshio Sea, holds 7,500 cubic metres (1,981,000 USgal) of water and features an acrylic glass panel measuring 8.2 by 22.5 metres (27 by 74 ft) with a thickness of 60 centimetres (24 in),[5] the largest such panel in the world when the aquarium was opened.[1][6] Whale sharks and manta rays are kept alongside many other fish species in the main tank.[1] The first manta ray birth at the aquarium was in 2007.[7] As of July 2010, there have been a total of four manta rays born in the aquarium.[8]
The aquarium holds 80 species of coral. It is one of only a few aquariums that keeps whale sharks in captivity, and is currently trying to breed them.[1]


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow this is one cool tank don't know how I missed this thread , but stumbled across the video while checking out the fluval chi give-a-way video. Glad I searched the threads before posting a second thread about it lol


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I would luv one tooo.....If I ever get married I'm doin the wedding and party at the Vancouver Aquarium...Yup Yup....Such a beautiful sight and seeing all the big fish living in Harmony......((sigh))breath takingly beautiful. thanx for sharing it.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I wonder how much it costs to feed all those fish daily...


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> ooooh... thats actually sad... why would they keep bringing them in until they can maintain the species?


The aquarium in Dubai had one at one point... they eventually released it because activists were not thrilled about seeing one of the world's largest animals kept in an aquarium like a goldfish in a bowl. Lets hope kushiro sea realizes that they aren't impressing anyone by keeping them.


----------



## RedVulcan (Dec 7, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> I want to take my sleeping bag and crash there.


Agree! I'd love to work as the Scuba diver! Swimming in a aquarium, its a dream come true!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the schooling smaller white fish are so mesmerizing
too bad about the whale sharks dying, they sure are beautiful


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

i wouldnt like to own it personally, imagine doing tank maintenaince, water changes n such LOLOL they must have a sizable staff in order to keep these wonderful creatures alive and healthy!


----------



## T-Bone (May 3, 2010)

Really nice aquarium....... but the scuba diver bubble ornament is a little tacky and cliche!  J/K


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I've been to the georgia aquarium which is basically the same thing but bigger. 8 million gallons. It's nothing short of amazing. Words can't describe seeing a whale shark in person. It was pretty cool. Although it was sad to see such a big animal stuck in a tank. They deserve to be free.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i think is good to have those in the aquariam they have free meals , dont have to worry about being hunted . and i asume there well taken care of in that big aquariam , is no deffrent then what we have just a whole lot bigger. only hing i wonder is if a full grown whale shark swam into the glass would it breake ???????


----------

